# New gun forum



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Over on Barker Hill. The moderator is someone you all know and love (well, most of you may LIKE him). Just FYI, if you're a gun nut like me. :cowboy:


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Over on Barker Hill. The moderator is someone you all know and love (well, most of you may LIKE him). Just FYI, if you're a gun nut like me. :cowboy:


How about a link?


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Link:

www.barkerhill.com


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Link:
> 
> www.barkerhill.com


Thanks.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Just a reminder and invitation to anyone who hasn't found it yet.

In just two weeks we have over 20 threads and over 150 posts. 

And an old friend (or not??) as your moderator. :cowboy:


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

SteveD just stopped in and reg, so where does everyone hang out there?


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

hunter63 said:


> SteveD just stopped in and reg, so where does everyone hang out there?


A couple of places. But the gun forum in particular is off to a flying start. See my response to you over there.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Rodger that, will do.....................


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

I stopped by and tried to register. Filled in all the information and got the statement that they'd send me a confirmation email to open my account. So far nothing has happened, I haven't gotten a response, and the name and password I typed in doesn't work.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Michael Kawalek said:


> I stopped by and tried to register. Filled in all the information and got the statement that they'd send me a confirmation email to open my account. So far nothing has happened, I haven't gotten a response, and the name and password I typed in doesn't work.


Michael, I will forward this to Andrew, who owns the forum and is the computer guru. I promise, we'll straighten that out.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

We're growing fast. 38 topics and 300 posts in 3 weeks. Not too bad.

I'd like to invite anyone who hasn't checked us out to do so. Hopefully, our e-mail confirmation snag has been remedied. So if you tried and couldn't get in, you should have no problems now.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Just registered.


Tim


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

I have been registered there for quite sometime.. But never used the site much.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I just registered and found many HT members listed. I didn't go through the entire (large) list but I found some of you there already on a forum such as this.

I didn't use my HT name so you will have to figure it out. See ya around soon..

Thanks for the link................ :clap:


----------

